

Ask HN: Review my app - lpgauth

Hey, I've been working on a project for work and it's finally in beta. I would love some feedback. The application is called ReviewRobot (http://reviewrobot.com) and has two main functionality for now. First of all, it's an embeddable review panel to add in your iphone application. Second of all it's an analytics package for iphone apps.<p>Demo Account: user -&#62; hackernews, password -&#62; hello123 (don't create an application or the demo app will not appear in the drop down)
======
pclark
this is an awesome idea. your issue will be exposure, I expect.

I'd launch a few iPhone apps using your tech and do case studies on how your
technology benefitted them. (and if you want some ideas for an iPhone app, let
me know .. )

Feedback:

Lovely UI

Great detailed analytics

Your documentation seems decent.

How do you intend on making money?

~~~
pedalpete
I somewhat disagree about the exposure thing (unless I am misunderstanding the
implementation). As I understand it, an app developer would embed a bit of
your code in there app, and that would make the connection to allow a user to
review the app, and that is how you do the analytics data right?

If that is the case, you aren't marketing to all iphone/mobile users, just
developers. As I haven't seen any analytics tools that allow feedback, I think
that is a great service to offer, and you collecting all this data and reviews
is really great.

Maybe you could partner with PhoneGap or somebody like that to help with
distribution.

Great idea. There are a few very good business models I can see coming out of
this.

~~~
pclark
exposure to developers? you need a few that'll jump on your bandwagon and then
blog how awesome ReviewRobot is

------
koraybalci
Video in the first page is too small and don't have audio (is it me only?).
So, I really could not tell what it's about. And while you're at it, you can
drop quicktime control widget of video to make it look more professional.

nice page design and all, but without creating a user, I don't understand a
lot from that front page. Maybe you can provide a demo user, so that people
can see what they can get.

~~~
lpgauth
There's no sound in the video yet. Trying to find someone with a nice voice :)
I'll do a demo account for HN.

------
mmcelhinney
I really like this idea. I am about to release a couple apps on the app store,
and would be interested in using reviewrobot.

I am interested in how and when you will be reporting the data back to your
servers. Do you send this info every time the app starts and stops, or collect
the data locally and then periodically report it back.

Great idea.

~~~
lpgauth
For the analytics part we send it whenever the application closes if there is
an internet connection, if not it is saved for later. For the review part, the
information is sent when the user submits the review. We are open for
suggestions and working on other features. If you have any questions you may
contact me by email lpgauthier at bloomdigital.com.

------
okeumeni
Good idea, nice interface, great design. Now is the time to hit the road and
build user base, later think seriously of making money; potential is there.

Just one thing the Geography flash seems to be down.

~~~
lpgauth
We are working on a better geography interface but there isn't many solutions
out there and making a custom one is not an option for now.

------
brianjherman
neat

